# To Chris



## yevetz (May 8, 2007)

Chris, plese help me. It's hard to me to understand all that you all posting. And if I will miss the t-shirt sell i will be wery sad. Please tell me when I can buy it? I even have the man in Baltimore MD who can pick it for me so you don't need to ship it to the EUROPE.

Please help me. Can I offer now the T-Shirt? And if no when I can do it?

Thank you


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2007)

Hey man,

I do runs of shirts every so often, and they're paid up front. They aren't something I just keep around all the time. I'll be doing another order in a couple months when I'm back from some work related travel. 

I shipped 'em all over the world last time, so I'll be able to ship one right to you when we do the next batch.


----------



## yevetz (May 9, 2007)

Chris said:


> I shipped 'em all over the world last time, so I'll be able to ship one right to you when we do the next batch.



Thank you for that info. I will be waiting.

See I have no PayPal acount (it's a problem in my country) I can pay in other way? If no it's not a problem because man i Battimure has.


----------

